# [User-Review] Das Corsair AX760i von DannyL



## DannyL (22. Juli 2013)

Das Corsair AX760i


Inhaltsverzeichnis

1. Intro
2. Das Corsair AX760i im Detail
3. Technische Daten
4. Montage ins Testsystem
5. Der Test
6. Die Corsair-Link-Software in Aktion
7. Mein Fazit   




1.       Intro

  Ich möchte euch zu meinem ersten Lesertest begrüßen. Bevor ihr euch nun über den Artikel stürzt, möchte ich mich noch bei PCGH für die Wahl und Corsair für die schnelle Bereitstellung des AX760i bedanken.



2.       Das Corsair AX760i im Detail





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


  Der Karton ist schlicht in schwarz mit wenigen roten und weißen Akzenten gehalten, es sticht jedoch die Typenbezeichnung einschließlich der Leistungsangabe ins Auge. Das werden wir uns im Test genauer ansehen. Beim Auspacken fällt anfangs das recht hohe Gewicht von über 3 kg auf. Der Inhalt ist nicht nur gut gepolstert, sondern auch edel eingepackt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Netzteil befindet sich in einem Säckchen aus edlem Samt, die Kabel kommen in einer verschließbaren Tasche. In der Preis- wie auch Leistungsklasse meiner Meinung nach einmalig. Des Weiteren befindet sich die Anleitung, die Garantieerklärung, dem Download-Link zur Software, einem Case-Badge, einer Reihe von Kabelbindern sowie die obligatorischen Schrauben zur Befestigung des Netzteils im Karton. Hier hätte ich mir persönlich Rändelschrauben zur werkzeugfreien Montage gewünscht. Doch die Konkurrenz hat hier im Laufe der Jahre auch eingespart.

  Das Corsair AX760i fällt auf dem ersten Blick mit einem kompletten Kabelmanagement auf, auf dem zweiten der Selbsttestknopf und zuletzt der COMM-Port, auf dem wir später noch eingehen werden. Bei den zahlreichen Anschlüssen sollte jeder Nutzer glücklich werden, auch mit einem SLI- oder Crossfire-System. Das Netzteil selbst kommt in einem matten, schwarzen Lack daher. An der Verarbeitung konnte ich keine Fehler in Form von scharfen Kanten oder Lackfehlern erkennen. Daher kann man sicher sein, dass von dem Netzteil keine direkte Verletzungsgefahr ausgeht.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Das Öffnen des Netzteiles habe ich bewusst nicht gemacht, da bei ausgeführten Fehlern meinerseits und später eine Gefahr vom Netzteil ausgehen kann. Als Hersteller arbeitet Corsair bei der AXi-Serie mit dem Hersteller Flextronics zusammen, während die AX-Serie ohne Corsair-Link bei SeaSonic hergestellt wird. Nun schauen wir ins im Detail an, was wir alles an Anschlüssen bei dem AX760i geboten bekommen:



Anzahl|Anschluss
             1|24-PIN ATX
             6|8-PIN für 4 * 6+2-PIN PCIe und 2 * 4+4-PIN EPS/CPU
             6|6-PIN Peripherie für S-ATA-Power    und 4-Pin Molex
             1|COMM-Port für   Corsair-Link
             1|Kaltgeräteanschluss  für die   Spannungsversorgung des Netzteils


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Damit die Anschlüsse auch Verwendung finden können, ist in der Tasche eine Vielzahl von Kabeln zu finden.




Anzahl|Länge in cm|Anschluss
             1|150|Kaltgerätekabel 230V
             1|61|24-PIN ATX
             2|65|4+4 PIN EPS/CPU
             2|65|6+2 PIN PCIe
             2|75|6+2 PIN PCIe, mit einem weiteren 6+2 PIN PCIe nach 60 cm
             1|85|Mit 4 * SATA Power nach 55, 65, 75 und 85 cm
             2|70|Mit 4 * SATA Power nach 40, 50, 60 und 70 cm
             3|75|Mit 4 * 4-PIN Molex nach 45, 55, 65 und 75 cm
             2|10|4-PIN Molex zu 4-PIN   Floppy-Adapter
             1|80|Corsair-Link-Kabel   (2-teilig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Als Gimmick ist dem Corsair AX760i der  sogenannte Corsair Link beigelegt. Damit man diesen nutzen kann, sollte  der PC noch einen freien USB-Port auf dem Motherboard haben. 



  3.       Technische Details des AX760i

  Das Corsair AX760i ist den zahlreichen Anschlüssen für anspruchsvolle Systeme mit Dual-GPU-Lösungen hervorragend geeignet.  Daher möchte ich euch die technischen Daten nicht vorenthalten:




Standards|ATX12V   v2.31, EPS 2.92
        Abmessungen| 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L) 
          Lüfter|semi-passiv,   temperaturgeregelt - Yate Loon D12BH-12 (bis zu 2300rpm / 89CFM / 0.3A bei   12v)
                 Schutz-Mechanismen|Überspannung     (OVP), Unterspannung, Überstrom (OCP), Kurzschluss (SCP), Überhitzen (OTP)
                    Modularität| Voll-Modular
  Leistung| 760 Watt
Eingang|Weitbereich 90-264 Volt Wechselspannung
  Energieeffizienzklasse| 80 Plus Platinum
Garantie|7 Jahre
MTBF|100,000 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  




{colsp=6}Corsair AX760i
Ausgang| +3,3V| +5V| +12V| -12V| +5Vsb
max. Strom| 25A| 25A| 63,3A| 0,8A| 3,0A
Leistung kombiniert| {colsp=2} 125W|759,6W|9,6W|15 W
max. Leistung kombiniert| {colsp=5} 760W

Die Schutz-Mechanismen sollen vor Überspannung, Unterspannung, Überstrom, Kurzschluss und auch Überhitzen schützen, damit die eigene und meist auch teurere Hardware sowie das Netzteil vor Schlimmerem bewahrt werden. Wie wir hier sehen können bietet das Netzteil mit dem neusten ATX-Standard eine volle Kompatibilität zu den aktuellen Haswell-Systemen, die ich hier bestätigen kann. Im Stromsparbetrieb wacht es ohne weiteres wieder problemlos auf. 

  Interessant in den technischen Daten ist das 80 Plus Platinum-Siegel des AX760i. Was sagt dieses Siegel überhaupt aus? Das ist schnell erklärt. Die Energieeffizienzklasse „80 Plus Platinum“ soll unter bestimmten Lastsituationen (20%, 50% und 100% Last auf dem Netzteil) bei einer Netzspannung von 230 Volt die Effektivität immer oberhalb der 90%-Marke liegen, im 50%-Last-Fall sogar 94%. Mit früheren Netzteilen verglichen spart man heute schon etwas Strom ein und erzeugt weniger Abwärme im Netzteil. Besser wäre nur das teuer erkaufte 80-Plus Titanium-Siegel, was neben noch höheren Effizienzwerten auch bei 10% Last ein Minimum 90% Effektivität fordert.

   Da ich hier auch einen kleinen Vergleich mit einem ähnlich gelagerten Netzteil einbringen möchte, nenne ich kurz die technischen Daten des BeQuiet Straight-Power BQT-E9 CM-680W. Das Straight-Power bietet nur ein 80 Plus Gold-Siegel, was etwas schlechter ist als das Siegel vom AX760i.




{colsp=9}BeQuiet BQT-E9 CM-680W
Ausgang| +3,3V| +5V| +12V1 | +12V2 | +12V3 | +12V4 | -12V| +5Vsb
max. Strom| 24A| 28A| 18A | 18A | 22A | 22A | 0,5A| 3,0A
+12V kombiniert| | | {colsp=4}55A | | 
Leistung kombiniert| {colsp=2} 160W|{colsp=4} 660W|6W|15 W
max. Leistung kombiniert| {colsp=8} 680W

Was hier im direkten Vergleich noch auffällt, ist die Aufteilung der +12V-Schiene. Diese ist wichtig für die zusätzliche Versorgung der CPU und der Grafikkarte(n). Corsair bietet hier ein Single-Rail, während BeQuiet auf ein Multi-Rail setzt. Diese Fachbegriffe haben sich im Netzteil-Bereich etabliert und sagen nur, wie oft die +12V-Schiene vertreten ist. Dies hat wie immer Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Vorteil der Multi-Rail-Technik ist die bessere Absicherung bei Kurzschlüssen, da hier weniger Strom auf der einzelnen Schiene fließen kann und das Netzteil ist einfacher zu gestalten. Der größte Nachteil ist, dass bei bestimmten Anforderungen der Strom nicht stabil genug zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann. Dies habe ich kürzlich mit einer EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Classified beim einem etwas älteren BeQuiet BQT-E5 650W-Netzteil sehen können. Zudem kann das ganze System instabil werden und zu Abstürzen führen.



4. Montage ins Testsystem

Das Corsair AX760i darf nun in sein neues Zuhause einziehen, welches mit einer aktuellen Haswell-CPU ausgestattet ist und dieses System wird für viele Zwecke missbraucht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
PC mit eingebauten BQT-E9 CM 680W




{colsp=2}Das System
CPU|Intel Core i7 4770K
Kühlung|Corsair HydroCool H100i mit 2 Lüftern, 1x120mm Gehäuse-Lüfter hinten, 1x230mm Gehäuse-Lüfter vorne
Mainboard|MSI Z87 MPower Max mit aktivem Onboard-LAN/WLAN/BT
RAM|8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 MHz
Grafikkarte|Intel HD 4600 und MSI Geforce GTX 660 Ti PE/OC
Soundkarte|Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series
Laufwerke|Mushkin Chronos 120 GB, Samsung 830 256 GB, 2 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ 320 GB, WD Green 2 TB, LG BH10LS30
Eingabegeräte|MS Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, MS Wireless Mouse 5000
Netzteil|BeQuiet Straight-Power BQT-E9 CM-680W bzw. Corsair AX760i
Gehäuse|Bitfenix Shinobi XL mit Fenster


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
PC ohne Netzteil und Stromverkabelung


Zuerst musste das "alte" Netzteil wieder ausgebaut werden, die Teil-Modularität machte sich nur beim 24-Pin-Stecker negativ bemerkbar. Der Einbau vom neuen Netzteil gestaltete sich dank voll-modularem Kabelmanagement recht einfach. Einzig die manchmal um wenige Zentimeter zu kurz ausgeführten Kabel wie z.B. die beiden 8-Pin-CPU/EPS-Anschlusskabel stören in großen Gehäusen ein sauberes Verlegen und stehen ein klein wenig unter Zug. Die Peripherie-Kabel sind ausreichend lang, aber zwischen den einzelnen Endsteckern ein Mühchen zu lang. Dadurch könnten bei direkt untereinander angeordneten und angeschlossenen Laufwerken Spannung auf die einzelnen Stecker ausgeübt werden. Die Isolierung beim AX760i der einzelnen Adern ist durchgehend schwarz gehalten. Bis auf sämtliche Adapter-/Peripherie-Kabel sind alle anderen Kabel schwarz gesleevt. BeQuiet hält sich an den Farbstandard, dafür sind sämtliche Kabel gesleevt. Das Gewebe ist jedoch nicht dicht genug, um die farbige Isolierung (siehe Bild oben) der einzelnen Adern vor den Augen eines pedantischen PC-Bastlers zu verbergen. Ansonsten sind die Längen der einzelnen Kabel bis auf die eben genannte Ausnahme ausreichend. Diese Einschränkung tritt jedoch nur auf, wenn das Netzteil wie heutzutage üblich unten eingebaut wird und man ein sehr hohes Gehäuse hat. Insgesamt muss man sagen, dass die Anzahl und Verteilung der Anschlusskabel bei beiden Kandidaten sinnvoll gewählt sind. Damit kann man bestimmt einige Anschlusskabel im Rahmen einer sauberen Kabel-Verlegung im Schrank oder besser im mitgelieferten Täschchen verschwinden lassen. Hervorheben möchte ich den zweiten 8-Pin-CPU/EPS-Anschluss des Corsair AX760i, den das MSI Z87 MPower Max gerne verwendet, das BeQuiet kann hier nur mit einem für die Grundversorgung aufwarten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
PC mit Corsair AX760i



5. Der Test

Die Testsituation an dem oben aufgeführten System ist relativ einfach erklärt. Im Leerlauf, dem Idle, arbeitet das Windows nicht aktiv, keine Hintergrundprozesse fordern die Hardware. Ein Energiesparmodus ist nicht explizit aktiviert. Am besten erreicht man gleiche Bedingungen nach dem Windows-Start. Es werden keine weiteren Programme bis auf das MSI Command Center gestartet. Im zweiten Schritt wird die Software Prime95 v2.79 gestartet und die CPU voll ausgelastet. Mit dem System ist es zwar schwierig ein Volllastszenario zu bewerkstelligen, doch mit dem FurMark v1.10.6 konnte die Grafikkarte komplett ausgelastet werden und das System konnte gut über 50% Auslastung kommen. Die Testwerte sind mittels Energiemessgerät, Multimeter bzw. Corsair-Link-Software ermittelt worden. 




Netzteil|   BeQuiet BQT-E9 CM 680W im Idle|   BeQuiet BQT-E9 CM 680W mit   CPU|   BeQuiet BQT-E9 CM 680W mit   CPU+GPU|   Corsair AX760i im Idle|   Corsair AX760i mit CPU|   Corsair AX760i mit   CPU+GPU|   Corsair AX760i mit   CPU+GPU
Messmethode|   Multimeter| Multimeter| Multimeter|   Corsair-Link|   Corsair-Link|   Corsair-Link|   Multimeter
3,3V (3,14V -   3,47V)|   3,288| 3,284|   3,278|   3,297|   3,297|   3,297|   3,288
5V (4,75V -   5,25V)|   5,078| 5,082|   5,103|   5,031|   5,047| 5,016|   5,006
12V (11,4V -   12,6V)|   12,243| 12,179| 12,088|   12,047|   12,018|   12,027|   12,047
{colsp=8}
Verbrauch in   W|{colsp=7}
Corsair-Link| -| -| -| 122| 220| 401|   -
Energiemessgerät|   84|   170| 321|   80|   179|   359|   359

http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Diagramm_3_3V.jpg

http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Diagramm_5V.jpg

http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Diagramm_12V.jpg

Wie man an den Werten sehen kann, bewegen sich beide Kandidaten im Rahmen der ATX-Vorgabe. Wobei das Corsair näher am Optimum ist und das BeQuiet-Netzteil leicht schwankt. Dies kann ein Vorteil der rein digitalen Steuerung des AX760i sein. Beim Verbrauch sind beide bis auf dem Volllastszenario gleich stark. Im Leerlauf könnte die bessere Effizienzklasse des Corsair-Netzteils einen minimalen Vorteil bringen, auch wenn bei beiden die 10% Auslastung gerade so überschritten worden sind. Der Unterschied ist auch überlängere Zeit messbar. Mit steigender Last zieht das AX760i an dem BQT-E9 CM 680W im Verbrauch vorbei. Ob dies mit dem zweiten CPU/EPS-Anschluss zu tun haben kann, wäre noch zu klären. Auswirkungen hat es im Volllastbetrieb bei der Temperatur der CPU, denn unter gleichen Bedingungen sind 12° C Differenz nicht zu erklären. Zudem können wir im Test feststellen, dass die Software noch im Entwicklungsstadium ist, denn mit der aktuellen Release- wie auch Beta-Version zeigt die Corsair-Link-Software konstant einen Mehrverbrauch von ca. 40 W an. Die Screenshots dazu folgen im nächsten Kapitel. Blöße muss sich keines der beiden Netzteile geben und erfüllen voll und ganz ihren Zweck und Reserven für eine zweite Grafikkarte sind vorhanden. Einen weiteren Vorteil für das AX760i ist das semi-passive Kühlsystem, denn der eingebaute Lüfter schaltet sich erst bei einer bestimmten Last dazu. Den Nachteil gleicht BeQuiet mit den hauseigenen SilentWings-Lüftern aus und kann ebenfalls mit einem sehr niedrigen Geräuschpegel glänzen.



 6. Die Corsair-Link-Software in Aktion


Als zusätzliches Schmankerl bietet Corsair für das AX760i eine direkte Anbindung an den PC mittels USB-Anschluss. Mit der dazugehörigen Software in der aktuellen Version kann man das Netzteil nicht nur überwachen, sondern auch steuern. In Verbindung mit der vorhandenen HydroCool H100i wird die Überwachungsfunktion weiter ausgebaut. Man bekommt sogar die Möglichkeit auf einen Multi-Rail-Betrieb umzustellen, damit kann man die einzelnen Anschlüsse für CPU/EPS bzw. PCIe einzeln steuern. Im Test sind die aktuelle wie auch die neuste Beta-Version verwendet worden, beide können bei Corsair direkt herunter geladen werden. Nach der Installation präsentiert sich eine recht stabile und übersichtliche Software.


http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Corsair-Link-Software_1.jpg

Im ersten Reiter bekommt man einen PC präsentiert und alle Sensoren, die das System erkennt. Die CPU-Temperatur fehlt im Moment, da selbst die Beta-Version den Sensor nicht erkennen kann. Die regelmäßig aktualisierenden Sensoren können wie im richtigen PC verteilt und angeordnet werden. Wie man hier sehen kann, gibt die hier verwendete H100i sogar die Wasser-Temperatur, Pumpen- und Lüfter-Drehzahlen aus.


http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Corsair-Link-Software_2.jpg

Der zweite Reiter gibt alle Messwertgeber in einer untereinander angeordneten Liste in Gruppen an. Damit hat man stets die einzelnen Komponenten im Blick.


http://www.dannyl.de/AX760i/Corsair-Link-Software_3.jpg
 
Das interessanteste ist der vierte Reiter mit der Power-Einstellung. Diese erlaubt die Überwachung und Steuerung des AX760i. Auf einen Blick kann man den aktuellen Verbrauch überwachen, wie auch die Stabilität der 3 wichtigen Spannungsschienen. Sehr besonders hervorzuheben ist, dass man aus dem Single-Rail-Netzteil ein Multi-Rail-Netzteil per Mausklick machen kann. Dazu hat man die sechs 8-Pin-Anschlüsse für CPU/EPS und PCIe in der Corsair-Link-Software noch einmal abgebildet. Man sollte sich nur merken, was wo angeschlossen ist. Die Zuteilung der Stromstärke in Ampere geschieht in einem Rahmen von 20 bis 40 A. Bei 6 möglichen Einstellungen wird man schnell an die Grenzen der 12 V-Schiene kommen, bei dem großen Bruder dem AX1200i sind diese Werte durchaus passender. Hier muss Corsair jedenfalls Anpassungen vornehmen. Dies betrifft auch den weiter oben genannten Mehrverbrauch, der in der Software gegenüber dem Energiemessgerät angezeigt wird.

Nun folgen die Screenshots während des Leistungstests des Corsair AX760i entstanden sind. Dort sind die Corsair-Link-Software mit den einzelnen Messwerten zu sehen, dazu auch das MSI-eigene Command Center, um auch die Temperatur zu sehen. Im Leerlauf läuft die CPU wie gewohnt bei 800 MHz, doch unter Volllast taktet sie mit allen 4 Kernen auf 3,9 GHz hoch. Die HydroCool H100i versucht bestmöglich die Temperatur im Rahmen zu halten. In der Software kann man beobachten, wie die Stromstärke, die das Netzteil auf den einzelnen der sechs 8-Pin-Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
 Corsair-Link-Software im Leerlauf-Betrieb





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
Corsair-Link-Software mit voll ausgelasteter CPU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corsair-Link-Software mit voll ausgelasteter CPU und GPU



 7. Mein Fazit

Am Ende möchte ich sagen, dass Corsair mit dem AX760i ein durchaus lohnenswertes Netzteil im Sortiment hat. Im Test konnte es zeigen, dass es zu jeder Zeit konstant seine Arbeit verrichten kann. Fans eines leisen PCs bekommen mit dem AX760i ein sehr leises und zugleich leistungsfähiges Produkt. Doch gibt es auch eine kleine Schattenseite, die Corsair-Link-Software. Vom Ansatz erfüllt sie ihren Zweck. Im Detail sind hier und da noch kleine Fehler in den Messwerten und in den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Doch hoffe ich, dass dies nur eine Frage der Zeit ist und Corsair in den kommenden Programmversionen nachbessert.
Zum Preis (Preisvergleichslink) muss ich hinzufügen, dass er im ersten Moment etwas hoch erscheint, aber für das gebotene finde ich es fair. Für den Aufpreis von knapp 50 Euro zum vorhandenen BeQuiet BQT-E9 CM-680W bekomme ich etwas mehr Leistung, ein voll-modulares Kabelmanagement, eine saubere Optik bei den Anschlusskabeln, eine Software-Anbindung mit aktiver Steuerung und Überwachung, eine semi-passive Kühlung sowie eine 7-jährige Garantie.



Nun seid ihr dran und könnt mich noch mit Fragen löchern, da ich sicher nicht überall ins tiefste Detail gegangen bin.


----------



## DannyL (27. Juli 2013)

Hinweis: Einige Bilder sind aufgrund der Einschränkungen (max. 15 Anhänge) nicht eingebunden und direkt auf meinen Webserver verlinkt. Ansonsten lassen sich alle Bilder per Klick auch in groß darstellen.


Platzhalter für mögliche FAQ und Korrekturen:

- Änderung des Herstellers auf Flextronics, mit Bemerkung auf die Trennung der Netzteil-Serie AX/AXi.


----------



## Braineater (29. Juli 2013)

Erstell doch ein Album in deinem Benutzerprofil und lade dort die Bilder rein. Dann kannst du auch alle Bilder über den entsprechenden Code einbinden


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

Gut, das kann ich noch probieren.

Aus dem Anhängen am Thread stellt er schon nicht mehr als 10 Bilder dar, sonst hätte ich die verlinkten auch sehen können, da sie mit [_URL_=][_IMG_]...[_/IMG_][_/URL_] (ohne _) eingebunden waren.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

Die i Serie kommt übrigens nicht von Seasonic


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

Mit einigem Suchen tut sich Flextronics als Hersteller hervor, werde ich sofort ändern. Ich dachte wirklich, dass sich Corsair hier bei der AX-Serie konsequent auf SeaSonic setzt. Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, ist nur die alte AX-Serie von SeaSonic mit dem AX650, AX750 und AX850. 

Der Hersteller wird es nicht gerne verraten.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

Genau die Modelle ohne i sind alle von Seasonic


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Mit einigem Suchen tut sich Flextronics als Hersteller hervor, werde ich sofort ändern. Ich dachte wirklich, dass sich Corsair hier bei der AX-Serie konsequent auf SeaSonic setzt. Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, ist nur die alte AX-Serie von SeaSonic mit dem AX650, AX750 und AX850.
> 
> Der Hersteller wird es nicht gerne verraten.


 
Die Modelle mit dem "I" kommen alle von Flextronics.
Einheitlich ist da ein absoluter Schrott Lüfter drin.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem "I" kommen alle von Flextronics.
> Einheitlich ist da ein absoluter Schrott Lüfter drin.


 
Das mit dem Lüfter ist eher subjektiv zu sehen, was die Lautstärke betrifft. Selbst bei den sommerlichen Höchsttemperaturen aktuell hat sich das Netzteil noch nie in den Vordergrund gedrängt. Sicherlich hat ein BeQuiet da die Nase mit der SilentWings-Reihe in den Netzteilen vorne. Das habe ich auch so im Test angemerkt.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem "I" kommen alle von Flextronics.
> Einheitlich ist da ein absoluter Schrott Lüfter drin.


 
Die Seasonic sind aber auch technisch ne ganze Ecke besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lüfter ist eher subjektiv zu sehen, was die Lautstärke betrifft. Selbst bei den sommerlichen Höchsttemperaturen aktuell hat sich das Netzteil noch nie in den Vordergrund gedrängt. Sicherlich hat ein BeQuiet da die Nase mit der SilentWings-Reihe in den Netzteilen vorne. Das habe ich auch so im Test angemerkt.


 
Dein System braucht unter Last keine 300 Watt.
Erkläre mir also mal, wie du ein 760 Watt voll auslasten willst?
Du hörst den Lüfter nicht, weil du das Netzteil noch nicht mal zur Hälfte belasten kannst.
Belaste es mal voll, dann denkst du, dass du ein Düsenjet im Rechner hast.
Der Yate Loon Lüfter im 760i ist Crap, das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Seasonic sind aber auch technisch ne ganze Ecke besser


 
Was dann bei dem Preis ein Rückschritt wäre, vielleicht bekommt SeaSonic die gewünschte Steuerung und Überwachung per PC nicht hin.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Was dann bei dem Preis ein Rückschritt wäre, vielleicht bekommt SeaSonic die gewünschte Steuerung und Überwachung per PC nicht hin.


 
Da versucht Corsair einfach nur die Kosten zu senken, da der Normalo keinen Plan von Netzteilen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Was dann bei dem Preis ein Rückschritt wäre, vielleicht bekommt SeaSonic die gewünschte Steuerung und Überwachung per PC nicht hin.


 
Seasonic macht so einen Unsinn wie Steuerung nicht, weil das komplett sinnfrei und überflüssig ist.



blautemple schrieb:


> Da versucht Corsair einfach nur die Kosten zu senken, da der Normale keinen Plan von Netzteilen hat



Der Datenlink ist nur Marketing, wirklich Einfluss kannst du nicht darauf nehmen (und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würden hier reihenweise die Netzteile abrauchen).


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein System braucht unter Last keine 300 Watt.
> Erkläre mir also mal, wie du ein 760 Watt voll auslasten willst?
> Du hörst den Lüfter nicht, weil du das Netzteil noch nicht mal zur Hälfte belasten kannst.
> Belaste es mal voll, dann denkst du, dass du ein Düsenjet im Rechner hast.
> Der Yate Loon Lüfter im 760i ist Crap, das ist eine Tatsache.


 
Voll belasten wird das Netzeil keiner der ausgewählten Tester, war denke ich mal nicht Sinn eines Lesertests, der bis auf ein paar wenige Standard-Messgeräte nichts weiter hat. Die 50%-Marke habe ich angerissen und da lief der Lüfter schon mal mit 500-600 UPM mit, obwohl die Lüftersteuerung erst bei 70% einsetzen soll. Ansonsten muss der Lüfter mit der Zeit zeigen, dass er ein Krachmacher ist oder die Steuerung so "intelligent" eingestellt ist, dass man den Lüfter so gut wie nie zu hören bekommt.

Ich hänge gerne noch ein paar Platten an das Netzteil, damit würde der Anlaufstrom steigen. Aber das Geräusch was dann kommt ist der Lüfter der MSI-Grafikkarte beim Starten oder das monoton, nervige Surren der Platten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Voll belasten wird das Netzeil keiner der ausgewählten Tester, war denke ich mal nicht Sinn eines Lesertests, der bis auf ein paar wenige Standard-Messgeräte nichts weiter hat. Die 50%-Marke habe ich angerissen und da lief der Lüfter schon mal mit 500-600 UPM mit, obwohl die Lüftersteuerung erst bei 70% einsetzen soll. Ansonsten muss der Lüfter mit der Zeit zeigen, dass er ein Krachmacher ist oder die Steuerung so "intelligent" eingestellt ist, dass man den Lüfter so gut wie nie zu hören bekommt.



Ich weiß, dass du das Netzteil nicht unter Volllast testen kannst.
Aber dann musst du auch hinschreiben, dass du die tatsächliche Lautstärke des Netzteils nicht beurteilen kannst, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil offen legen kannst, der aber nicht aussagekräftig genug ist, weil dir die Möglichkeit fehlt, das Netzteil unter Last testen zu können.



DannyL schrieb:


> Ich hänge gerne noch ein paar Platten an das Netzteil, damit würde der Anlaufstrom steigen. Aber das Geräusch was dann kommt ist der Lüfter der MSI-Grafikkarte beim Starten oder das monoton, nervige Surren der Platten.


 
Der Anlaufstrom von Festplatten hat keine Auswirkung auf die Drehzahl des Netzteillüfters, da die Anlaufspannung nur sehr kurz anliegt und die Lüftersteuerung zu träge ist um darauf zu reagieren.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

@blautemple

Das mit dem Einsparen macht jeder, der am Markt eine Marge haben will. Sei es im PC-Bereich bzw. Elekronik-Bereich mit den "langlebigen" Bauteilen in der Nähe von Hitzequellen. Seien es Auto-Hersteller, die mal an Bauteilen sparen und dann mit einem Rückruf wegen ein paar Cent Einsparung leben müssen oder der auch in der Lebensmittelindustrie, wo natürliche Zutaten in Form von Pilzen auf Holzspäne gezüchtet werden, um am Ende Erdbeer-Joghurt/Quark/... drauf schreiben zu können. Wir als Konsumenten haben auch Einfluss darauf gehabt und nicht nur die gut studierten BWLer in den Managements.

@quantenslipstream

Marketing ist alles, wie man an dem Beispiel oben mit dem Erdbeer-Aroma sehen kann. Ich hätte mir das AX760i vermutlich nicht selbst gekauft, da ich über Jahre mit der Straight-Power-Serie sehr gut gefahren bin und das Corsair-Netzteil nicht mal in die engere Auswahl gekommen ist. Das BQT-E9 CM-680W ist jetzt gerade mal 7 Wochen alt.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du das Netzteil nicht unter Volllast testen kannst.
> Aber dann musst du auch hinschreiben, dass du die tatsächliche Lautstärke des Netzteils nicht beurteilen kannst, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil offen legen kannst, der aber nicht aussagekräftig genug ist, weil dir die Möglichkeit fehlt, das Netzteil unter Last testen zu können.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Außerdem liegt die Qnlauspannung von CPU, GPU usw. nicht gleichzeitig an


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Marketing ist alles, wie man an dem Beispiel oben mit dem Erdbeer-Aroma sehen kann. Ich hätte mir das AX760i vermutlich nicht selbst gekauft, da ich über Jahre mit der Straight-Power-Serie sehr gut gefahren bin und das Corsair-Netzteil nicht mal in die engere Auswahl gekommen ist. Das BQT-E9 CM-680W ist jetzt gerade mal 7 Wochen alt.


 
Dass das Straight E9 CM680 kompletter Crap ist, weißt du?


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass das Straight E9 CM680 kompletter Crap ist, weißt du?


 
Genau für Single GPU komplett Oversized und für Multi GPU nicht zu gebrauchen 
Außerdem ist das einfach nur ein aufgeblasenes 400 Watt Netzteil


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du das Netzteil nicht unter Volllast testen kannst.
> Aber dann musst du auch hinschreiben, dass du die tatsächliche Lautstärke des Netzteils nicht beurteilen kannst, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil offen legen kannst, der aber nicht aussagekräftig genug ist, weil dir die Möglichkeit fehlt, das Netzteil unter Last testen zu können.



Habe im Punkt 5 erwähnt, um die Test-Situation zu erklären. Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich auch angesprochen und im Fazit habe ich mein persönliches Empfinden der Lautstärke im Test-System wieder gegeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genau für Single GPU komplett Oversized und für Multi GPU nicht zu gebrauchen



Richtig. Bis 500 Watt sind die E9 brauchbar, aber auch nur, weil der Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung sehr gut sind, die Technik ist eher altbacken.
Über 500 Watt sind sie unbrauchbar, eben weil die Technik altbacken ist.



DannyL schrieb:


> Habe im Punkt 5 erwähnt, um die Test-Situation zu erklären. Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich auch angesprochen und im Fazit habe ich mein persönliches Empfinden der Lautstärke im Test-System wieder gegeben.



Super. 

Und nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde es klasse, dass du das Netzteil bekommen hast und es testen kostest. Das bringt dir sicher eine Menge neuer Blickwinkel auf die Netzteil Technik.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig. Bis 500 Watt sind die E9 brauchbar, aber auch nur, weil der Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung sehr gut sind, die Technik ist eher altbacken.
> Über 500 Watt sind sie unbrauchbar, eben weil die Technik altbacken ist.


 
Dabei haben Sie mit dem E8 so gut vorgelegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dabei haben Sie mit dem E8 so gut vorgelegt


 
Jop, das E8 war spitze. 
Das E9 ist nur in der Effizienz besser (weil es gold ist), sonst ist alles schlechter. 
Keine Ahnung, wieso BeQuiet das gemacht hat.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Außerdem liegt die Qnlauspannung von CPU, GPU usw. nicht gleichzeitig an


 
Bei GPU wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, hatte die EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Classified meiner Freundin in dem Test-System (bei HWLUXX im Forum zu lesen) mit dem BeQuiet-Netzteil, die hat erst ein Bild auf den Monitor gebracht, wenn der Treiber unter Windows geladen wurde oder die MSI-Karte entnommen wurde. Mit 4 Leuten hatte ich bei EVGA Kontakt und bei einem kam mal die Aussage, dass die Karte unter Umständen beim Booten so viel Strom zieht (38A von EVGA auf +12V empfohlen), dass es mit der MSI-Karte zusammen nicht starten wollte. Alleine ging es wieder.

Bei der Netzteilwahl bin habe ich ein paar Reserven für spätere Erweiterungen angedacht, die mangels Taschengeld nicht sofort drin sind.


----------



## Westcoast (29. Juli 2013)

danke für das Review.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Bei GPU wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, hatte die EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Classified meiner Freundin in dem Test-System (bei HWLUXX im Forum zu lesen) mit dem BeQuiet-Netzteil, die hat erst ein Bild auf den Monitor gebracht, wenn der Treiber unter Windows geladen wurde oder die MSI-Karte entnommen wurde. Mit 4 Leuten hatte ich bei EVGA Kontakt und bei einem kam mal die Aussage, dass die Karte unter Umständen beim Booten so viel Strom zieht (38A von EVGA auf +12V empfohlen), dass es mit der MSI-Karte zusammen nicht starten wollte. Alleine ging es wieder.



Das ist Bullshit und EVGA hat keine Ahnung.
Dass die Grafikkarte kein bild liefert, hat einzig mit den Treibern zu tun, und sonst mit gar nichts (was soll das auch an Strom sparen, wenn der Monitor nicht einschaltet? )
Würde das Netzteil nicht für die GPU reichen, würde das System erst gar nicht hochfahren.
Lass dir also von den EVGA Leuten keinen Bären aufbinden.



DannyL schrieb:


> Bei der Netzteilwahl bin habe ich ein paar Reserven für spätere Erweiterungen angedacht, die mangels Taschengeld nicht sofort drin sind.


 
Trotzdem ist das E9 eine richtig miese Wahl. Da solltest du nachbessern.
Am besten beide Netzteile verkaufen und das Dark Power P10 holen.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, das E8 war spitze.
> Das E9 ist nur in der Effizienz besser (weil es gold ist), sonst ist alles schlechter.
> Keine Ahnung, wieso BeQuiet das gemacht hat.


 
Ich hätte gerne das E5 weiter verwendet, wenn es nicht an der Haswell-Kompatibilität gescheitert wäre. Das E9 ziehen sie ja aktuell künstlich in die Länge,weil sie entgegen ihrer anderen Serien keinen Sinn darin sahen, das Netzteil weiter zu entwickeln.
Dabei finde ich solide Qualität wichtiger, was man nur bedingt mit Service ausgleichen kann. Das E5 habe ich damals nach nicht mal einer Woche wegen Spulenfiepen im Vor-Ort-Tausch ersetzt bekommen, das lief dann bis vor Garantie-Ende. Dann auf einmal nichts mehr. Noch mal Tausch auf Garantie. Ich habe ansonsten in den letzten 10 Jahren ganze 8 BeQuiet-Netzteile selbst verbaut oder direkt empfohlen und da gab es nie irgendwelche Beschwerden. Hatte auch schon andere von Enermax, Chieftech und anderen Konsorten - vom Alterschwäche bis Totalausfall, war alles dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne das E5 weiter verwendet, wenn es nicht an der Haswell-Kompatibilität gescheitert wäre. Das E9 ziehen sie ja aktuell künstlich in die Länge,weil sie entgegen ihrer anderen Serien keinen Sinn darin sahen, das Netzteil weiter zu entwickeln.



Das E5 ist totaler Crap. Sei froh, dass du es entsorgt hast, denn das Ding ist echt laufender Crap.
Allerdings hättest du dir gleich das P10 und nicht das E9 kaufen sollen.



DannyL schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich solide Qualität wichtiger, was man nur bedingt mit Service ausgleichen kann. Das E5 habe ich damals nach nicht mal einer Woche wegen Spulenfiepen im Vor-Ort-Tausch ersetzt bekommen, das lief dann bis vor Garantie-Ende. Dann auf einmal nichts mehr. Noch mal Tausch auf Garantie. Ich habe ansonsten in den letzten 10 Jahren ganze 8 BeQuiet-Netzteile selbst verbaut oder direkt empfohlen und da gab es nie irgendwelche Beschwerden. Hatte auch schon andere von Enermax, Chieftech und anderen Konsorten - vom Alterschwäche bis Totalausfall, war alles dabei.



BeQuiet Netzteile sind ja auch gut, der Service passt.
Aber kaputt gehen kann halt jedes Netzteil mal.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das E5 ist totaler Crap. Sei froh, dass du es entsorgt hast, denn das Ding ist echt laufender Crap.
> Allerdings hättest du dir gleich das P10 und nicht das E9 kaufen sollen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jap die E5 Serie ist dafür bekannt schon auseinander zu fallen wenn du Sie einmal schief anschaust 
Das gleiche gilt auch für das P7


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

Das P7 ist ganz OK.
Allerdings geht das halt auch mal ohne vorherige Anmeldung einfach so kaputt.
Meist so direkt nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit und EVGA hat keine Ahnung.
> Dass die Grafikkarte kein bild liefert, hat einzig mit den Treibern zu tun, und sonst mit gar nichts (was soll das auch an Strom sparen, wenn der Monitor nicht einschaltet? )
> Würde das Netzteil nicht für die GPU reichen, würde das System erst gar nicht hochfahren.
> Lass dir also von den EVGA Leuten keinen Bären aufbinden.



Die Karte sollte ein Bild beim Booten bringen, damit man ins BIOS gucken kann.
Dass das System nicht hoch fährt, wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht bzw. die PCIe-Stecker nicht stecken, kenne ich von meiner ersten Fermi-Karte. Das hat die EVGA-Karte völlig kalt gelassen. Das einzige, was noch sein kann, ist die Priorisierung durch das BIOS bei der GPU-Auswahl.
Bei meiner Freundin kam jedoch auch kein Bild mit dem E5 und der EVGA-Karte, das hat mich geärgert - da kam erst recht die Aussage, Netzteil zu schwach. Dabei hatte ich schon die Physx-Kombi Geforce GTX 460 (1024 MB, OC-Variante) + Geforce GTX 260 (OC-Variante) laufen gehabt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das E9 eine richtig miese Wahl. Da solltest du nachbessern.
> Am besten beide Netzteile verkaufen und das Dark Power P10 holen.


 Das steht mir noch offen, versprochen. Zuerst kommt die Grafikkarte dran, die muss erstmal an das Haswell-Niveau angepasst werden, die 660 Ti war nett für den alten i7 860. Vielleicht kann ich dann die Leistungsanforderung auch herunter schrauben.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jap die E5 Serie ist dafür bekannt schon auseinander zu fallen wenn du Sie einmal schief anschaust
> Das gleiche gilt auch für das P7


 
Da sind wir wieder mal bei den Margen der Hersteller, es wird gespart, was geht.

Das 3. E5 läuft noch immer und wenn es kaputt geht, fliegt es in die Tonne - fertig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Die Karte sollte ein Bild beim Booten bringen, damit man ins BIOS gucken kann.



Das sollte so sein.



DannyL schrieb:


> Dass das System nicht hoch fährt, wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht bzw. die PCIe-Stecker nicht stecken, kenne ich von meiner ersten Fermi-Karte. Das hat die EVGA-Karte völlig kalt gelassen.



Auch das ist klar.



DannyL schrieb:


> Das einzige, was noch sein kann, ist die Priorisierung durch das BIOS bei der GPU-Auswahl.



Jop, genau das ist es dann meist.
Der primäre Grafikadapter ist dann die IGP, da dort aber kein Monitor dran ist, siehst du nichts. Die Grafikkarte selbst ist der sekundäre Adapter, sobald die Windows Treiber dafür geladen werden, schaltet sich der Monitor ein.
Das ist auch so gewollt. Du hättest einen Monitor an die IGP anschließen sollen, dann wäre das aufgefallen.



DannyL schrieb:


> Bei meiner Freundin kam jedoch auch kein Bild mit dem E5 und der EVGA-Karte, das hat mich geärgert - da kam erst recht die Aussage, Netzteil zu schwach. Dabei hatte ich schon die Physx-Kombi Geforce GTX 460 (1024 MB, OC-Variante) + Geforce GTX 260 (OC-Variante) laufen gehabt.



Weil das E5 auch Crap ist. 



DannyL schrieb:


> Das steht mir noch offen, versprochen. Zuerst kommt die Grafikkarte dran, die muss erstmal an das Haswell-Niveau angepasst werden, die 660 Ti war nett für den alten i7 860. Vielleicht kann ich dann die Leistungsanforderung auch herunter schrauben.


 
Trotzdem solltest du erst dann das kaufen, was du brauchst, wenn du es brauchst.
Auf Vorrat kaufen kostet nur Geld und bringt nichts.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> Und nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde es klasse, dass du das Netzteil bekommen hast und es testen kostest. Das bringt dir sicher eine Menge neuer Blickwinkel auf die Netzteil Technik.


 
danke



Westcoast schrieb:


> danke für das Review.


 
bitte, gerne wieder


Ich würde jetzt darum bitten, die Sachen mit der E5/E9/P7 und Co. nicht weiter zu führen. Es soll hier ja um das AX760i gehen, oder? Ich diskutiere gerne in einem separaten Thread weiter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2013)

DannyL schrieb:


> Bei GPU wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, hatte die EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Classified meiner Freundin in dem Test-System (bei HWLUXX im Forum zu lesen) mit dem BeQuiet-Netzteil, die hat erst ein Bild auf den Monitor gebracht, wenn der Treiber unter Windows geladen wurde oder die MSI-Karte entnommen wurde. Mit 4 Leuten hatte ich bei EVGA Kontakt und bei einem kam mal die Aussage, dass die Karte unter Umständen beim Booten so viel Strom zieht (38A von EVGA auf +12V empfohlen), dass es mit der MSI-Karte zusammen nicht starten wollte. Alleine ging es wieder.


Dann hast einfach die Karte im falschen Slot gehabt. Gibt da ja auch sowas wie 'ne Priorität und daher gibt halt maximal EINE KARTE ein Bild beim booten...
Die andere ist, bis der Treiber geladen wurd, mehr oder minder inaktiv...



DannyL schrieb:


> Bei der Netzteilwahl bin habe ich ein paar Reserven für spätere Erweiterungen angedacht, die mangels Taschengeld nicht sofort drin sind.


Reserven sind aber, ab einem gewissen Punkt, einfach nur völliger bullshit, da du dir damit ausschließlich Nachteile einhandelst und nicht einen Vorteil bekommst. Insbesondere bei deinem E9, bei dem du, gegenüber einem 480W einen deutlich lauteren Lüfter, eine schlechtere Effizienz bei niederer Auslastung und einen hohen Preis bekommst. Für das Geld hättest du dir besser ein 550W P10 gekauft, damit wärst besser gefahren...

Und bevor du auf mein Post antwortest, schau dir diesen Link an...



DannyL schrieb:


> Die Karte sollte ein Bild beim Booten bringen, damit man ins BIOS gucken kann.


Nein, nicht die Karte, eine Karte....



DannyL schrieb:


> Dass das System nicht hoch fährt, wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht bzw. die PCIe-Stecker nicht stecken, kenne ich von meiner ersten Fermi-Karte. Das hat die EVGA-Karte völlig kalt gelassen. Das einzige, was noch sein kann, ist die Priorisierung durch das BIOS bei der GPU-Auswahl.


...oder einfach die Slots, die die Bootreihenfolge festlegen...
Schau dazu im Handbuch, wenn dein Board SLI/CF unterstützt, wo die Karte sitzen muss. Bei modernen Systemen sollte es der erste sein. Es muss aber eben nicht der erste sein, es kann auch ein Slot weiter unten sein.



DannyL schrieb:


> Bei meiner Freundin kam jedoch auch kein Bild mit dem E5 und der EVGA-Karte, das hat mich geärgert - da kam erst recht die Aussage, Netzteil zu schwach. Dabei hatte ich schon die Physx-Kombi Geforce GTX 460 (1024 MB, OC-Variante) + Geforce GTX 260 (OC-Variante) laufen gehabt.


Energie für PhysX zu verschwenden ist auch alles andere als sinnvoll, da das erstens nur optische Spielereien sind und zweitens das ganze auch nicht sooo viel mehr Performance bringt, als dass es sich lohnen würde. Hier verplemperst einfach nur unnötig Strom...

Aber, um noch mal auf dein Review zu kommen:

Es ist schon 'nen Stückerl besser als was im HWLuXX abgeliefert wurde. Da hat es nur einer geschafft, ein brauchbares Review abzuliefern...


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber, um noch mal auf dein Review zu kommen:
> 
> Es ist schon 'nen Stückerl besser als was im HWLuXX abgeliefert wurde. Da hat es nur einer geschafft, ein brauchbares Review abzuliefern...


 
Die Blöße wollte ich mir auch nicht geben, wo ich das dort gesehen habe und hoffe, dass ich es ein bisschen getroffen habe. Ausbaufähig ist alles irgendwo und es ist seit langem meine erste Erfahrung mit einem Review. Aus Sicht eines Nutzers habe ich das Netzteil halt auch mal verwendet und benutzt und die PC-Anbindung ausprobiert. Die Last-Szenarien bekomme ich im normalen Leben nur noch mal beim OCen zu sehen, um die Stabilität des Systems zu prüfen. Denn zum Spielen und Videoverarbeitung ruht sich immer irgendwas aus, selbst wenn beides zugleich gemacht wird. Da hat sich im Vergleich der Hardware zu vor 4+ Jahren viel getan, der Stromhunger hat auch abgenommen. Nur das "Gedankengut" zu gut dimensionierten Netzteilen ist noch immer das gleiche. Wie du mit dem Link zum Stromverbrauch von SLI-Systemen darlegen will. Das mit dem Physx und der Extra-GPU war damals ein Spleen, Mafia 3 war gerade neu und Physx kostete Leistung. Jetzt sitzen die neuen GPUs das auf der linken A...backe ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

Mafia 2 ist auch recht mies gemacht. Die Physx Effekte kosten unfassbar viel Leistung.

Aber egal, du bist ja heute schlauer als früher und seit diesem Thread bist du auch schlauer, wenn es um Netzteile geht.


----------



## DannyL (29. Juli 2013)

Na, klar. Für das nächste Netzteil für wen auch immer, wird meine Auswahl sicherlich etwas angepasster werden.

Am Test selbst ändert das jetzt nicht viel, Ich habe es jedenfalls genossen trotz dessen ein nettes Stück Hardware in die Hand zu nehmen, unabhängig ob in meinem Fall überdimensioniert oder nicht. Für den Zweck der stabilen Strombelieferung ist es gut geeignet. Das E9 hat, wie ich dargelegt habe, etwas nachgelassen. Und auch hier wie im Test selbst im Rahmen der ATX-Norm, besser wie manch ein China-Böller-Netzteil.


----------



## alex2210 (29. Juli 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Modelle mit dem "I" kommen alle von Flextronics.
> Einheitlich ist da ein absoluter Schrott Lüfter drin.



Leise ist der Yate Loon nicht. Dafür hält er aber lange. Bzw. Corsair ist sich da ja so sicher, dass sie gleich 7 Jahre Garantie drauf geben 
Wie laut der ist wenn der mal voll aufdreht ist echt wie ein Föhn, das ist wirklich schrecklich^^ 
Nur so effizient wie des AX760i is, braucht kaum einer das zu machen….


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2013)

alex2210 schrieb:


> Leise ist der Yate Loon nicht. Dafür hält er aber lange. Bzw. Corsair ist sich da ja so sicher, dass sie gleich 7 Jahre Garantie drauf geben
> Wie laut der ist wenn der mal voll aufdreht ist echt wie ein Föhn, das ist wirklich schrecklich^^
> Nur so effizient wie des AX760i is, braucht kaum einer das zu machen….


 
Der Yate Loon hält von mittags bis mittags.
Wenn ich sage, dass der Lüfter Schrott ist, dann ist das tatsächlich wörtlich zu nehmen.
Und die 7 Jahre Garantie sind nur Marketing.
Denn der Lüfter ist Verschleiß und Verschleiß unterliegt nicht der Garantie und das gilt so ziemlich bei allem, wenn es um Corsair Produkte geht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2013)

Die Yaties, die ich hier gesehen habe, haben in der Regel relativ starke Motor/Lagergeräusche, selbst wenn sie neu sind (hab selbst so ein Mistding im Huntkey X7-1200W)..

Dazu kommt, wie Quanti schrieb, dass Verschleiß explizit von der Garantie ausgenommen ist. Sprich: Wenn Corsair keinen Bock hat (und das Budget gerad knapp ist), können sie in solchen Fällen auch mal die Garantie ablehnen...


----------



## alex2210 (29. Juli 2013)

Hmmmmm, das gibt mir dann doch zu denken…… dann kann ich sagen das der Lüfter zum Glück sich nicht so oft drehen, als Ersatz hab ich ja auch noch mein Straight Power E9 580W da…. ist auch ein super teil


----------



## pedi (29. Juli 2013)

hab den tollen test gelesen, traurig ist, dass dieser quantendingens nur am motzen ist.
warum testet der nicht selber-erst mal besser machen, dann maulen.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juli 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> hab den tollen test gelesen, traurig ist, dass dieser quantendingens nur am motzen ist.
> warum testet der nicht selber-erst mal besser machen, dann maulen.


 
Die Realität ist aber auch fies, gell


----------



## DannyL (30. Juli 2013)

Er meint es ja nicht so @pedi

Wir haben allgemein keine Möglichkeiten, was der Hersteller in seine Produkte einbaut, sei es der Lüfter oder sei es was anderes. Man kann ihn nur darauf hinweisen und hoffen, dass er es beim nächsten Mal besser macht.

Es mag sein, dass die Yate Loon-Lüfter zu den lauteren Exemplaren gehören, doch wie oft bekommt ein Nutzer die zu hören? Wenn sie von Anfang an laut sind, sind es vermutlich Rohrkrepierer und waren von Beginn an defekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> hab den tollen test gelesen, traurig ist, dass dieser quantendingens nur am motzen ist.
> warum testet der nicht selber-erst mal besser machen, dann maulen.


 
Wo bin ich denn nur am Motzen?
Ich habe Bereiche angesprochen, die halt nicht getestet werden konnten und das muss eben auch im Test angegeben werden.
Und exakt das wurde doch auch so gemacht.
Wo ist also dein Problem?


----------



## extralarge (7. August 2013)

BeQuiet kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner,hab 3 Grakas umsonst reklamiert,weil mein neues BeQuiet BQT-E5 650W-Netzteil mit einer HD2900XT überfordert war.Die Angaben auf dem Typenschild  stimmten hinten und vorne nicht.Mit einem 550Watt wäre sie wohl gelaufen,  gab viele User die mit diesem Netzteil Probleme hatten.


----------



## Legacyy (7. August 2013)

Das E5 ist ja auch uralt und net gerade die beste Reihe von be Quiet


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2013)

Und weil dir mal vor 10 Jahren ein E5 (welches eh nicht so wirklich brauchbar war) abgeraucht ist, kaufst du nie wieder BeQuiet?
Sehr geile Einstellung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2013)

Jau und das schlimme:
Wenn beim tollen VW der Turbolader und das Getriebe verreckt, wird trotzdem VW gekauft, weil Mama, Papa und Kumpels gesagt haben, dass VW ja gut ist. Und so...
Nur bei PC Komponenten hat man die Einstellung, dass, wenn mal was kaputt geht, man die nicht mehr kauft. Weil man hat halt keine Ahnung und so...

Und ganz nebenbei: Die Situation mit den (abschaltenden Netzteilen haben die GPU Hersteller verbockt, die einfach mal Karten auf den Markt geschmissen haben, die das doppelte bis dreifache von den Vorgängermodellen verbraten haben. Schau doch mal, was so eine X1950XTX verbraten hat. Und dann schau mal, was so eine HD2900XT verbraten hat. Oder 7900GTX vs. 8800 ULTRA...
Die GTX260 und 280 waren auch nicht ohne...

Tjo, da wäre ein Memo von nV und ATi an die NT Hersteller nicht schlecht gewesen, in denen die sagten 'Hört mal, in ein paar Jahren kommt was von uns, was 'nen bisserl mehr schluckt. Bereitet euch darauf mal vor und nehmt 250-300W pro Kärtel an'...

Ganz ab davon: Ein Quad Rail E5 MUSS eigentlich auch eine HD2900XT packen, wenn a) man nur 4pin vom CPU Stecker nimmt und b)man beide Kabel an die GraKa klemmt.



alex2210 schrieb:


> dann kann ich sagen das der Lüfter zum Glück sich nicht so oft drehen


 Das Problem ist, dass der Verschleiß von Lüftern höher ist, wenn man sie einfach an/ab schaltet.

Sprich: 'nen Lüfter der konstant mit 3-4V betrieben wird, wird länger halten als einer, der öfter mal an/abgeschaltet wird, wie es bei diesem Semi Fanless Mist der Fall ist. Das hat so derb viele Nachteile, das ist echt böse...

Das fängt bei Hot Spots im Netzteil an, hohen Temperaturen, was gleichbedeutend mit geringerer Lebensdauer vom Netzteil und Lüfter ist (der ja permanent an/aus geht). Unterm Strich ist das nicht so besonders toll für alle Komponenten. Es wird aber von den meisten Usern angenommen, weil die sich keinen Kopf um solche Dinge machen. Ist halt 'nen nettes Marketing Feature. Und die Hersteller sparen sich z.T. einen wirklich guten Lüfter (ist sogar mehr oder minder die Aussage eines originalen Hersteller-Vertreters gewesen)...

Kurzum: Semi Fanless is the Lazy Mans Way to make a PSU silent...
Ist das gleiche wie mit Single Rail. Das ist auch 'The Lazy Mans Way to do it'. Und Single Rail spart z.T. auch noch kosten, da man einen billigeren Protection IC braucht, einige Bauteile und (Daten) Leitungen von +12Vout zum Protection IC spart...
Bei Single Rail kann man das ganze gedöns einfach weglassen und braucht nur OVP/UVP auf +12V...


----------

